
Introducing Libmaps.nus.edu.sg: Historical Maps of Singapore - sohkamyung
http://blog.nus.edu.sg/linus/2018/05/08/introducing-libmaps/
======
lainga
In a possible last gasp of British snobbery, the maps between 1945 - 1975
include a prominent label for the (British) Tanglin Club off Orchard Road -
but not the American Club directly across the street, even though it was
founded in 1948...

------
amvp
This is pretty cool. A couple of years ago I found an old map of Singapore and
built page to compare it with a contemporary one [1] - this a lot better!

The reclamation completely changed the outline of the island, and the
reservoirs change the interiors. But it was fun looking for things that
haven't changed.

[1] [http://puliyel.com/map/](http://puliyel.com/map/)

~~~
shrumm
Nice work Ashish! I agree, I found your version more accessible.

Singapore’s land reclamation over the last few decades has been fascinating.
Not sure how much longer it can continue though. Indonesia and other
neighbouring countries have started getting tougher on sand exports. There are
actual smugglers who take away boatloads of sand from neighbouring uninhabited
islands to sell.

